
Early Adopters - elkhourygeorges
https://medium.com/@georgeselkhoury/early-adopters-590e8c194a9c#.zbjny7egw
======
andriesm
If you do proper customer development with your MVP prior to product market
fit, then by the time you hit PMF you will already have your reference
customers - your 'social proof'.

Regarding the statement that SF is the ideal place to find early adopters...

Maybe that is more true for b2c than b2b early adopters, because - and here is
my question - isn't the place flooded with founders trying to canvas
people/companies to try their product?

